# One for the EV truck fans



## begreen (Jun 22, 2019)

Ground clearance leaves a bit to be desired, but this is pretty cool as is the story behind it. 
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/18/18682633/simone-giertz-tesla-model-3-pickup-truck-youtube-diy


----------



## wilsoncm1 (Jun 22, 2019)

Still not a truck...

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jun 22, 2019)

Saw that a few days ago.  Her story is pretty impressive.  Her dealing with her brain tumors is pretty impressive.


----------



## begreen (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes, she's an amazing lady.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 25, 2019)

If its to be used as a truck does it really need to be that aerodynamic. Reminds me of the El camino ,,not really a car, not really a truck.  Id prefer a regular truck  with a small battery pack to do about 20 miles AER which would satify 90 % of my driving and utilize all that braking regen. My In town MPG is horrendous with just about any kind of ICE. Lots of room for improvement there.


----------



## begreen (Jun 25, 2019)

It's not a contractor's truck, but it suits her needs. That's what's important. For a heavier duty truck that still gets decent in town economy, I agree with you and like the VIA truck with the modified Volt drive for that reason.


----------



## Zack R (Jun 26, 2019)

When you need a truck but don't have one - utility trailer! 

Props to the Tesla truck builder, saw that video and was very impressed.


----------



## begreen (Jun 26, 2019)

Zack R said:


> When you need a truck but don't have one - utility trailer!



I like that she added a 120v inverter with an outlet in the truck bed.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 26, 2019)

begreen said:


> I like that she added a 120v inverter with an outlet in the truck bed.


Thats standard equipment in many newer ICE trucks now. My truck has one.


----------



## JohnDolz (Jun 26, 2019)

wilsoncm1 said:


> Still not a truck...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


how about this one (due out late 2020): https://products.rivian.com/


----------



## wilsoncm1 (Jun 26, 2019)

JohnDolz said:


> how about this one (due out late 2020): https://products.rivian.com/


It's a start.  Still of the opinion that if it can't haul plywood in the bed and tow a trailer up to my house, it's not a truck.


----------



## JohnDolz (Jun 26, 2019)

wilsoncm1 said:


> It's a start.  Still of the opinion that if it can't haul plywood in the bed and tow a trailer up to my house, it's not a truck.


Not sure if you can fit plywood in it but it can tow 11,000 pounds.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 26, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Thats standard equipment in many newer ICE trucks now. My truck has one.


Well, sorta.  Mine has one too, but it's in the cab, and it is very limited on power (is it 400W?).  I'm guessing the Truckla has a bit more capacity, and having one in the bed might be handy if the truck is used in the field.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 26, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Well, sorta.  Mine has one too, but it's in the cab, and it is very limited on power (is it 400W?).  I'm guessing the Truckla has a bit more capacity, and having one in the bed might be handy if the truck is used in the field.


I think the idea is mostly to power portable tool chargers Drills, saws, lights  things contractors and people in off grid & camping locations use. Most of my Power Tool Chargers are 85 Watts. Great for my 2400 lumen work/camping super bright light at only 20 watt draw . Also works nice for my laser light system that i use at a remote trout lake with no power , all of 9 Watts to create 200 colored laser  beams. Not intended to replace a generator for high draw power. Very handy accessory.


----------



## begreen (Jun 26, 2019)

Still, the utility of a 2KW inverter for powering tool right off the tailgate is a sweet feature. You can do this when there is a whopping big battery inside. Just don't saw into the tailgate.


----------



## blades (Jun 27, 2019)

rivian 69k ouch


----------



## Zack R (Sep 12, 2019)

Why can't new trucks look like this anymore??? I do like the Rivian, just wish that there was a classic looking body style option to go with its impressive capability.

I know its a rhetorical question but still. So many new vehicles feel "lifeless" compared to their predecessors. The experience is more like a video game than reality.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 12, 2019)

Zack R said:


> Why can't new trucks look like this anymore???


1.   Today’s manufacturing techniques favor different trim options, we are trading manual attach for pre-stamped, to minimize labor cost.  

2.  A lot of trim, things like rain gutters, was eliminated for the sake of fuel mileage gains.  I wonder what the effect of that body on a modern chassis would be, likely only a small difference, but they’re squeezing for every tenth of an mpg they can get.


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 12, 2019)

Ashful said:


> 1.   Today’s manufacturing techniques favor different trim options, we are trading manual attach for pre-stamped, to minimize labor cost.
> 
> 2.  A lot of trim, things like rain gutters, was eliminated for the sake of fuel mileage gains.  I wonder what the effect of that body on a modern chassis would be, likely only a small difference, but they’re squeezing for every tenth of an mpg they can get.



This and new cars feel like video games because you get less road interaction. Everything is quieter (baring the exhaust on some cars) and therfore more isolating from the road. Suspension systems and electric steering assist are also part of the issue. There are still some cars out there with the magic, but most are light weight and usually they are roadsters.


----------



## Zack R (Sep 12, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> This and new cars feel like video games because you get less road interaction. Everything is quieter (baring the exhaust on some cars) and therfore more isolating from the road. Suspension systems and electric steering assist are also part of the issue. There are still some cars out there with the magic, but most are light weight and usually they are roadsters.



True.. I understand why they feel so numb, its just unfortunate that its gone so far in that direction.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 12, 2019)

Having owned GM trucks since the 80s i feel my 2015 GMC is the best looking truck iv ever owned. Lots of Chrome,and trim. But i agree a pickup should look like a pickup,no matter whats under the hood,be it electric or ICE. I dont pine for the 80s or 90s look and certainly not the performance. All the new ICE trucks are pretty sharp.


----------



## semipro (Sep 12, 2019)

begreen said:


> Still, the utility of a 2KW inverter for powering tool right off the tailgate is a sweet feature. You can do this when there is a whopping big battery inside. Just don't saw into the tailgate.


My Tacoma has an inverter in the bed and a corresponding saw kerf in the tailgate.


----------



## blades (Sep 13, 2019)

haven't added that saw kerf update to any of mine........ yet.


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2019)

GM has been talking of a new electric truck, possibly based on the Colorado?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 17, 2019)

begreen said:


> GM has been talking of a new electric truck, possibly based on the Colorado?


Good place to start.  Id go for the larger truck and slightly less AER though. Shouldnt be much difference since the Colorado doesnt get that great of MPG  over the Regular size truck.


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2019)

I like the mid-sized form factor. FWIW the 2020 diesel Colorado is epa listed at 20 city/30 highway. 
Ford appears to be working on the F150, but maybe not until 2022.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 18, 2019)

I’ve been getting unhappy stories about body and paint repair work, from the few I know with some of these newer aluminum bed and aluminum tailgate customers. Anyone else seeing the same? It seems most body shops are not equipped to work on them, or are learning this is the case, the hard way.


----------



## Renovationman (Sep 18, 2019)

Ashful said:


> I’ve been getting unhappy stories about body and paint repair work, from the few I know with some of these newer aluminum bed and aluminum tailgate customers. Anyone else seeing the same? It seems most body shops are not equipped to work on them, or are learning this is the case, the hard way.



That’s been going on since Ford introduced aluminum hoods on the 1997 F150’s. Bodymen take courses but they can only get better with experience. They can work on 300 steel cars then this aluminum vehicle comes in to work on. Hard to get experience on few and far between vehicles. Quite a few OEM’s demand that a shop be “certified” to work on their vehicles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Sep 18, 2019)

Musk says the Tesla truck will debut in November. Not a lot of other details so far. It's unknown whether this is going to be a fancy, suburban showoff truck, or a tough and ready work truck.








						Elon Musk: Tesla pickup truck pushed back to November
					

‘The coolest car I’ve ever seen’




					www.theverge.com


----------



## Ashful (Sep 18, 2019)

Musk says a lot of things. A few of them even come true, in a reasonable timeframe.

Not knocking his ambition, it’s good to have ambition, but he seems to have a long history of making promises his engineers cannot possibly fulfill.


----------



## begreen (Sep 18, 2019)

We'll see. They may make it for the debut. That's not the same as in production and purchasable.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 18, 2019)

He will do a lot better if oil infrastructure keeps getting bombed.


----------



## begreen (Sep 19, 2019)

Amazon says it's putting in an order for 100,000 electric delivery vans. That should boost the market a little and supply some used vans in a few years that will make for some interesting campers.


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 19, 2019)

begreen said:


> Amazon says it's putting in an order for 100,000 electric delivery vans. That should boost the market a little and supply some used vans in a few years that will make for some interesting campers.



Those vans will have lived hard lives, but I do agree with you. There are a lot of cool things you could do with an electric van.


----------

